# ouch!! i just fell off :'(



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

If you feel dizzy and nauseated, GO TO THE DOCTOR. You may have a concussion or other head injuries. Better safe than sorry.

Hope you feel better soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hukassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Its sounds like she spooked, my horse always freezes like that before spooking but it sounds like you have a concussion and might want to go see a doctor.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You told her mum about your headache & dizziness? You wear wearing a helmet right?


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

no mum just checked me out (shes a nurse) she said if it gets any worse i'll go see a doctor.
Yes i was DEFFINATLY wearing a helmet.
Also, whenever i cry i always feel dizzy, sick and headachy, and i have cried a bit today...


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

It really sounds like a pain issue to me - I'm guessing she never acts this way, right? For such a dramatic change, I would be willing to bet that something was hurting her.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

well... i tried using side reins for the first time ever.
She has been acting weird lately though.... 
when ever i do the girth up she'll paw with her left front leg, and if i canter very soon after i get on she'll buck.
Mums going to take me to the hospital soon i think because my headache is worse


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I hope you are ok, very sorry to hear this.


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm sorry you had a bad day. Good to know your mom is a nurse and you're going to the doctor. Please update us and let us know how you're doing when you get back.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Were you riding with the side reins?


----------



## OTTBLover (Jun 23, 2011)

Delfina said:


> Were you riding with the side reins?


I was just about to ask that myself!

I hope you are ok OP!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear that this happened, and you are doing worse. Please let us know how it goes at the hospital as soon as you can.


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

I hate to hear that you had an accident today. Hope everything goes ok at the hospital. Keep us posted as you can.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

just came back. they made me stay for over 4 hours...

they said they think im ok and just to take it reeeeaaaaalllll easy for the next day.
Yes i was riding with the side reins.


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

if she has been acting girthy and pawing the ground and this is not usual behaviour for her i tend to agree this sounds like a pain issue. Firstly i would get her back and saddle checked to rule this out. Glad to hear you are okay.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm glad you are ok.

Honestly though, riding with side reins was a terrible idea. Horses that aren't used to side reins have to be driven forward because otherwise they're most likely going to go up (rear) in an attempt to evade the pressure that the side reins is putting on them. Her bucking was also most likely her reaction to something new that she wasn't comfortable with. 

I've ridden horses in side reins but they were used to them and I had a trainer on the ground with a lunge whip to ensure that they went forward, if needed. For the most part side reins aren't intended for use while riding and it's really dangerous to do so. Side reins are intended to be used while doing ground work.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

hmm... the person that lent them to me told me to.
didnt actually use them though. I put no preasure on them at all they just sat there.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

So glad you are ok!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

hope you get better marlea!!!
what on earth would you need side reins for??
keep me posted


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Folks, do you actually RIDE with side reins at all? :shock: In my understanding side reins are for lunging only. You ride with draw reins from what I know (although I never used them, just saw people did). With that being said to use either you MUST have a knowledge on how to use them properly or you can be in a big trouble (which sounds like happened this time). 

Marlea, I'm very glad you are OK. Please, please do some research (and get some feedback) next time before you decide to try new gimmick.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

yes i realise that now 

thanks everyone for your kind comments 

i was using side reins because she always has her head right up, also this kind of side rein you actually have to use when in the saddle as the pressure comes from how tight you hold them.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Marlea Warlea said:


> i was using side reins because *she always has her head right up*


I remember you said someone gives you lesson on flat. Is it free or you pay for it? If you (I mean your parents, of course) pay for it, could you consider lessons with dressage trainer (may be not often, once/month or so) instead to get you in right direction with this issue? Head up is trainable if you know how to approach it. :wink:


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Find out why her head is up first. You can train a horse to drop/relax at the poll with just your normal headset/reins.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

my trainer is trying to teach me.
Marlea is a VERY stubburn pony and when ever i try to make her put her head down or tuck it in she simply wont.

i was trying to write a poem about her just before while i was in bed *(im not even aloud outside for 3 days!!!!!!!) *and dad said hey i know one!

_"marlea you are such a brat, _
_you through my daughter off just like that_
_so now i'll get a stick and you'll I beat_
_and send you off for dog meat"_

So i wacked him...


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Never, ever, ever ride in side reins. A horse's initial response to the pressure of side reins is usually to rear - that is actually very common. 
MW, before you use equipment you aren't familiar with it is a good idea to consult with a professional (or this board, we're pretty knowledgable). 
I am glad you weren't hurt badly, and hope you learned an important lesson.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> Folks, do you actually RIDE with side reins at all? :shock: In my understanding side reins are for lunging only.


Correct!


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> Folks, do you actually RIDE with side reins at all? :shock: In my understanding side reins are for lunging only.


You *can* ride in them and I have. I recently rode my gelding in them but he's been lunged in them, doesn't have an issue or misbehave in them AND before I did, I lunged him in them, rode him for a while without them to ensure he was behaving extremely well and then I had my trainer on the ground with a lunge whip to drive him forward if needed. 

Judging from her recent post, I don't think she was using side reins though, as you don't hold side reins, they attach to the girth and the bit. Sounding more like she had Draw Reins which I've never used but from my understanding are dangerous if you don't know how to properly use them.



> i was using side reins because she always has her head right up, also this kind of side rein you actually have to use when in the saddle as the pressure comes from how tight you hold them.
> Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1088397#ixzz1RQja07HH
> ​


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

It does sound like draw reins. Either way, she was using equipment without an instructor to teach her how to use them properly. She misused them, and got hurt as a result. This is NOT an atypical result when people use devices like this without knowing how to use them properly. She's very lucky to have come away from this as uninjured as she did. Very lucky.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I agree, JDI.

I sure hope the bigger picture lesson has been learned.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

yes yes my lesson has been learned.

I don't think I'll ever use draw reins on her again (whether there is an intructor or not!) 

Marlea is going to have a few days off now as my pa (who is a doctor) was discussing with mum last night that even though i dont have brain injury if i jump around, run or do anything 'active' then it could result in it


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I took plenty of lunge line lessons on a horse that wore side reins, but on a lungeline. Is that dangerous? You know, no reins and/or no stirrups .


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Tiny, I've done the same. With the right horse and a good instructor, I don't think it's any more dangerous than regular riding.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Delfina said:


> You *can* ride in them and I have. I recently rode my gelding in them but he's been lunged in them, doesn't have an issue or misbehave in them AND before I did, I lunged him in them, rode him for a while without them to ensure he was behaving extremely well and then I had my trainer on the ground with a lunge whip to drive him forward if needed.


Yeah, that's different, Delfina. I had side reins on too for my only lesson on lunge (I was on horse, trainer was holding the lunge line). But it's on same page as just lunging from ground IMO. I was referring to riding by yourself (and I only saw draw reins used, never side reins).


----------



## PoppysMum (Feb 5, 2011)

Marlea, have you ever tried a running martingale? Before I put one on my horse, she used to put her head up so I had no leverage on the bit and then bolt, not stopping until she got home - about a mile away. 

It didn't take too long with the martingale for her to build up her topline and now she seldom puts her head up too high. I have to warn you though, she did buck a little to start with because suddenly her head was down and she thought it would be fun to try (never successfully) and dump me on the ground!!


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

^^^^ your running martingale should never put a headset on your horse it should only ever come into effect when the horse aises head high to evade the bit otherwise it should remain ineffective


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Marlea, I am not suggesting you run out and use side or draw reins again or anything like that. I just want you to understand why this happened so you do not think it is just that draw reins are evil.

If you have your pony in a situation where you are asking him for forward movement but your reins are telling him to not go (which is easy to do with draw reins when you are not properly taught how to use them) the pony gets confused about what to do. On one hand you are insisting go forward, on the other hand you have closed the front door so he can not move forward. Sometimes the pony will just stand there and not move, sometimes they will blow through your hands and leap forward, sometimes they will go up into the air since that is the only direction left open.


I am glad your father is not letting your ride for a bit. It is always better safe than sorry with a head injury.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

thanks guys!!


no my dad said to shoot her 

my grandpa told me not to do ANYTHING active for atleast a few days... *groan!!!!!!*


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Marlea Warlea said:


> my grandpa told me not to do ANYTHING active for atleast a few days... *groan!!!!!!*


This is true when the head injury is suspected. In fact you better be off computer too for couple days. :wink:


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

haha no way am i giving up computer  The fall wasnt THAT bad, i think everyone is over reacting.


----------



## PoppysMum (Feb 5, 2011)

MaggiStar, sorry, bad wording on my part - didn't mean the martingale puts Poppy in a particular headset, just that she doesn't get away with lifting her head up too high, and thus spends her life with her head down where it should be.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Are you ok? If you decide to ride in draw reins again, walk her around with them BEFORE YOU GET ON to make sure she is used to them.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Falling off is not fun, i was riding and it was over 80 deg. out and i should have brought water but didn't. So the horse got spooked by a squirrel on the fence in the trees. So i was trotting and didn't notice what was happening, fell off on my side with a big CRACK! And little in shock and stumbled a bit and then finished riding.


----------

